# Golden Gate Bottle show photos



## Dabeel (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey All,
 For those of you interested...there's still time to go to the show on Saturday 9-3pm

 I took a couple of photos of some of the best bottles that I saw there today.

 The first shot's lineup would break the bank and then some!

 Enjoy some of the Best of the West,

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 18, 2009)

Western Whiskeys!


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 18, 2009)

Look at the color on the Dr. Soule's(Third one in from the left)....Amazing!


 Come on out tomorrow if you can!
 Have a great weekend all of you!

 Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 18, 2009)

I snagged a hammer whittled fifth from the same shelf that you took the whiskey photo of, but was long gone by 3:30, Sold a couple goodies, too.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike,
 I looked for you, but Mike Henness said you were long gone just like you said.

 Catch you next time,

 Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Doug,

 The friends I went to the show with had to be home by 5:30. We got there before noon and cruised the aisles for 3+ Hrs. Plenty enough time for me to do my thing.
 The bottle that I got is the majorly whittled, olivish, "Bird" Cutter in the middle. I sold a nice E. Martin shoulder crown fifth and a rare Davisville pharmacy. As expected, it was a nice show with something for everyone.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 19, 2009)

We tried to get up there on Friday afternoon, but there was this "680 Friday afternoon traffic syndrome" that kept us from making it.
 However the next morning we got to the show at 8.30am and spent a good two hours scanning the tables for local splits, druggists, and perfumes...not many San Francisco druggist bottles left (or perhaps not many were brought to the show) although I did score one "unlisted" SF pharmacy.

 If you were in Vallejo looking for Fresno or Sacramento druggists you'd have scored big-time. If you were looking to add some rare San Francisco hutches to your collection this was the place if your pockets are deep. Even many common hutches were $50 and up. Didn't understand the prices on Mokelumne Hill hutches -- same bottle/similar condition could be had for anywhere from $45 all the way up to $135...go figure!

 On the Oakland front I was much luckier where at Ken Salazar's table I managed to find all sorts of goodies, some unlisted. Passed on the
 $200 32oz. G. Leipnitz & Co, however.

 Two other items of note that came home with me -- an A. Shilling & Co. San Francisco sample bottle that I'd never seen before (same shape as the J.A. Folger & Co. ones -- see photo), and an "unlisted" Oakland citrate in pretty nice condition for $40 was my most expensive bottle of the day.

 Posting pictures later on the "New to the Collection" section.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 19, 2009)

Mike: That "Bird" Cutter is sweet! Thanks for showing it!

 Jason: Yea, I noticed that too about the hutches, the prices were all over the place. There was a guy there on Friday selling most of all his hutches for $12-15.00.....but I was saving my money for the all of the medicines that I picked up. Sounds like you scored some good ones too. 

 Tim(Wilkie): It was great finally meeting you and hanging out.
 Sloughduck: Great meeting you too.

 Nice Show!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 19, 2009)

I sold a few bottles at the show. One of 'em was this shoulder crown E. Martin fifth.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 19, 2009)

This little pharmacy went, too. Hated to see it go, but I can't keep all of 'em.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Two other items of note that came home with me -- an A. Shilling & Co. San Francisco sample bottle that I'd never seen before (same shape as the J.A. Folger & Co. ones -- see photo), and an "unlisted" Oakland citrate in pretty nice condition for $40 was my most expensive bottle of the day.
> 
> Posting pictures later on the "New to the Collection" section.


 Nice little J.A. Folger.  I like it.  Betty Zumwalt lists it as "extremely rare" yet there is a 2 dollar price next to it.  That doesn't make a lot of sense.  Anyway, very nice.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tim, I came up with a Paul Rieger jake a month ago, but you must already have that one. Aqua and crude, tooled top.


----------



## caldigs (Apr 20, 2009)

Great show but I was a little irritated when a seller told me his obviously damaged 5th (flash in the top) was mint.  The "oh I didn't see that flash" line doesn't fly with me.


----------



## onekick1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I had heard that some bottles might have been taken off of tables at the show. Any truth to that?


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> Tim, I came up with a Paul Rieger jake a month ago, but you must already have that one. Aqua and crude, tooled top.


 Caldigr2, that's a nice one.  Yes, I do have it also.  I really like the crudeness of many of the western jakes.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: onekick1
> 
> I had heard that some bottles might have been taken off of tables at the show. Any truth to that?


 When I first walked in I heard some people talking about a valuable flask being stolen off of someones table.  That is all I know, I have not heard any specifics.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 21, 2009)

My information is that at least three bottles disappeared from tables on Saturday. I was present on Friday afternoon, but heard of no such problems until yesterday morning. Conversations with dealers about the show results brought the subject to light. This has been a constant issue at shows, and I have also been a victim of theft. Some bottles were recovered, but, unfortunately, mine were not among them. Being of a trustworthy nature, many dealers abandon their goods to wander the aisles. Most collectors are completely honest, and leaving one's table usually is no big deal. When a person enters the show with the intent to snatch glass from a table, or tables, it is usually when the seller has walked away for a few minutes, or is otherwise momentarily distracted. Even though we maintain a vigil over our, and our fellow dealer's, tables it is human nature to be social and that's one reason to attend these shows. It is an excuse to visit with folks who share common interests, or to catch up on what is happening in each other's lives. Common thieves should not prevent us from enjoying these activities, but awareness must be foremost in this day and age.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a shame to hear about stolen bottles.....I really enjoyed meeting some of the veteran diggers and sellers. Mike(Caldigr2) is right on with his last post.

 There were many names of people that I have heard of, but never met until that weekend.

 I have more photos of the show bottles if any of you want me to post them, just let me know.

 Later,
 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 21, 2009)

Please do post 'em doug.  Even though I was there, I still enjoy seeing the pics.  Any forum members in your pics?  It's nice to put faces to names and I still don't know what "most" of the Calfornia forum members look like.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 21, 2009)

Just after the show opened at noon on Friday, did anyone take a picture of the barrel bitters in the bottle cabinet at Ken Edward's table? There was a spectactular display of Old Sachems, Greeley's and Bourbon Whiskey bitters, something like nine different barrels in an array of colors! Absolutely stunning display.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 21, 2009)

quote:   "This little pharmacy went, too. Hated to see it go, but I can't keep all of 'em."

 I bought two of those same Davisville druggists from John Alexander down in Watsonville out of his "under the barn" boxes for a couple bucks apiece some years ago.  I sold the larger hazy example on ebay for $50+, and kept the smaller mint example for posterity. Always room for one more "out of area" bottle.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't seen John around a bottle show for some time, but did chat with him at the Marin Indian Artifact Show in February. His old "under the barn" boxes gotta be about empty by now.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

Hey Warren,
 I've got that photo of the barrels right here....That display was incredible!

 Tim:  Sorry, I didn't take any photos of people.....just bottles

 As requested here are few more shots of some of the bottles....Enjoy or drool as I did!

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

Whiskeys


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

More Whiskeys


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

A bottle on my "to dig list"............
 Dr. Wonser's Indian Root Bitters


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

Lastly,
 Some USA Hospital bottles





 Savor the photos,
 Doug


----------



## casperwhiskey (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

Nice Bird Cutters Mike.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

Thank you Doug.  Those barrels are incredible.  I really want to collect those but they are beyond my reach right now.  Besides the barrels, I also want to collect western bitters, I have several of the more common and less expensive ones but the "good" stuff is beyond my means.  Someday...............


----------



## westernbittersnut (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Additional Golden Gate Bottle show photos*

Doug,

  Those barrels were Ken's bottles for sale. Earlier he had his personal barrel collection displayed in the bottle cabinet he made for sale. Those examples were incredible to see displayed. I didn't think of bringing my camera or I would have taken a picture. Shortly after that display, another collector brought his collection of Drakes Plantation bottles and displayed a color range of those in the cabinet, for awhile, that color run was pretty incredible as well!

  Thanks for posting the additional bottle pictures.


----------



## maxbitters (Apr 22, 2009)

If there's one thing that makes my blood boil it's a thief. There was a very rare clear  San Francisco coffin flask stolen off the table behind ours. I also heard there was another bottle taken off a table but I don't know what that one was. Two known bottle thief's  who have both  been caught before were at the show the day bottles disappeared.  One of these thief's someday is going to be caught in the act by the wrong person and I can tell you it ain't going to be pretty. This sort of thing has gone on for years at almost every show and I'll almost bet in many cases it's someone we would all recognize. 
 Overall it was a real nice show and many thanks go out to Gary, Darla & the rest of the Golden Gate Club for making it such a success.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I saw one of the well known miscreants on Friday, but was told that the bottles disappeared on Saturday. That flask in particular not EVER be offered for sale, anywhere. Whoever stole it will have to live with his miserable self, and be sole witness to that bottle's existence. Sooner or later, his hand will tip, and he WILL be exposed and dealt with, digger style.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey MaxBitters and Caldigr2,

 This is only the second bottle show that I have been to and my question to you long time collectors is why couldn't the known suspects be asked to leave if everyone seems to know that they do that?

 I mean that seems real uncomfortable to have a known bottle stealer roaming around the show. I would think someone would confront them and ask them to leave. The embarrassment alone would make them want to leave the show don't you think?

 Why are the still allowed into the shows?

 Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, Doug, you'd have to ask the folks who run the show. If someone pays the 10 bucks to get in, I guess he's got the right to enter. He knows that he is persona non grata, and must've felt like he was "under the lights", but the truth of the matter is that many collectors have forgotten, or are unaware of, his prosecution for bottle theft. I also noticed some people wandering around the aisles who were seriously overdressed for such a warm day. What a better place to hide purloined bottles than in a large coat. In the future, I will make it a point to eyeball anyone who is unfamiliar to me and is improperly attired on a very warm afternoon. Any suspicious activities and it's off with the coat time, if you get my drift. Heh heh.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting topic, I've always noticed the casual attitude at bottle shows -- and that's how it should be amongst fellow collectors.
 The way prices have gone up, I guess it isn't surprising that thieves prey on the bottle collecting community. However would they bother
 if there wasn't a market to sell these stolen bottles? If they've stolen bottles before without serious consequence or hardship it's no surprise
 they've got ten bucks to get into a show and "case the joint" as it were. 

 As to how prices have gone up, and therefore the inspiration for thieves to steal -- I picked up a coffin flask at the Vallejo show embossed:

 F.J. BAYER 400 HAIGHT ST. SAN FRANCISCO

 with a (correct me if you were there and I'm wrong) price tag of $475!
 I just about fell over. I paid $50 for mine at the Santa Rosa show back fifteen-plus years ago. Price tag like that on the bottle is enough
 to clue in *anyone* attending the show that a very portable and not-very-large item is a "steal".


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 24, 2009)

The same can be said for sales, too. I have sold bottles in the past for 40 bucks that would easily bring twenty times as much today. Most prices have risen considerably over the past few decades, despite the known populations of some specimines rising accordingly. Superior examples of some Cutters could be had for a few hundred in 1980 but the same bottle would set you back two Gs nowadays. I also can recall when a bottle that today would bring 20K would go begging at that very same 2Gs. You might say it's all relative.


----------

